
Testing Common Lisp - daveloyall
http://langnostic.inaimathi.ca/posts/testing-common-lisp
======
jlg23
FiveAm provides a sane syntax, generators and a pretty nice workflow:
[https://common-lisp.net/project/fiveam/](https://common-
lisp.net/project/fiveam/)

